# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  مقایسه ی فرومهای vbulletin و phpbb

## sinpin

سلام

از اونجایی که سایت برنامه نویس قبلا توسط فروم رایگان phpbb راه اندازی شده بود و پس از مدتی (ظاهرا به دلیل هک شدن و نفوذهای غیرمجاز به سایت) به  vbulletin رسیدیم تصمیم گرفتم این تاپیک رو در این بخش ارسال کنم و از مدیران ارشد سایت (خصوصا آقایان کرامتی و اینپرایز) تقاضا کنم در صورت امکان این دو فروم رو با هم مقایسه کنند (+ مزایا یا معایب هر یک)

من خودم اولین لینک مقایسه ای رو قرار میدم لطفا اگر سایر کاربران سایت نیز اطلاعی دارند در بحث شرکت کنند.
http://www.phpbb.com/about/features/...5729072ed278ff

ضمنا در تاپیکهای مشابه مانند :
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=25967
صحبت مفید و قابل توجه ای نشده بود.

ممنون

----------


## sinpin

و ظاهرا قراره تا آخر همین هفته با vBulletin هم خداحافظی کنیم !
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=99906

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

phpBB 2 که ما قبلا استفاده میکردیم هم از لحاظ طراحی دیتابیس بهینه نبود، هم برنامه اش بهینه نبود و فشار زیادی در تعداد کاربرهای بالا به سرور میاورد. بخاطر این مورد بود که به وی بولتن مهاجرت کردیم.

----------


## sinpin

> phpBB 2 که ما قبلا استفاده میکردیم هم از لحاظ طراحی دیتابیس بهینه نبود، هم برنامه اش بهینه نبود و فشار زیادی در تعداد کاربرهای بالا به سرور میاورد. بخاطر این مورد بود که به وی بولتن مهاجرت کردیم.


ممنون مهندس جان
و اما در مورد phpbb3 - که ظاهرا روی فارسی کردن اون هم کار میکنید - نظری ندارید؟
تبلیغاتی که من میبینم حاکی از آن ست که phpbb3 بهتر از vBulletin است.
و یک سئوال دیگه :‌ کانورت اطلاعات بین این دو فروم کار پردردسریه یا ساده است ؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

هنوز با phpBB3 تجربه ای ندارم، کار ترجمه به فارسی رو هم بعنوان سرگرمی انجام میدم، نه به دلیلی خاص.

تبدیل اطلاعات از phpBB به وی بولتن کار ساده ای است (بواسطه وجود یوتیلیتی مربوطه)، برای تبدیل بصورت برعکس راهی نمیشناسم.

----------


## Cave_Man

برای بررسی امکانات phpBB 2.0.21 *فارسی* و همین طور کنترل پنل مدیریت (البته نه کامل کامل)
متونید توی www.parsbb.com یه فروم مجانی افتتاح کنید.

----------


## sinpin

> برای بررسی امکانات phpBB 2.0.21 *فارسی* و همین طور کنترل پنل مدیریت (البته نه کامل کامل)
> متونید توی www.parsbb.com یه فروم مجانی افتتاح کنید.


ممنون من تجربه کار عملی دارم و بیشتر دنبال برتریهای خاص هریک از اونا - در این تاریخ - هستم.

دوستان اگه الان بخواهید یک فروم ایجاد کنید سراغ کدوم میرید ؟
phpBB3, SMF, vBulletin و ... یا اینکه نه میرید سراغ دات نت مثل : YetAnotherForum و ...

دوستانی SMF رو توصیه کردند، نظر شما چیه ؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> از اونجایی که سایت برنامه نویس قبلا توسط فروم رایگان phpbb راه اندازی شده بود و پس از مدتی (ظاهرا به دلیل هک شدن و نفوذهای غیرمجاز به سایت) به vbulletin رسیدیم تصمیم گرفتم این تاپیک رو در این بخش ارسال کنم و از مدیران ارشد سایت (خصوصا آقایان کرامتی و اینپرایز) تقاضا کنم در صورت امکان این دو فروم رو با هم مقایسه کنند


شروع تاپیک مرتبط با موضوع این بخش بود، اما...




> دوستان اگه الان بخواهید یک فروم ایجاد کنید سراغ کدوم میرید ؟
> phpBB3, SMF, vBulletin و ... یا اینکه نه میرید سراغ دات نت مثل : YetAnotherForum و ...
> 
> دوستانی SMF رو توصیه کردند، نظر شما چیه ؟


... از اینجا به بعدش مربوط به این بخش نمیشه و باید توی بخش دیگه ایی مطرح کنید. البته فکر نکنم این سایت بخشی برای بحث درباره مدیریت فوروم و سایت داشته باشه.

موفق باشید

----------


## __Genius__

> ممنون من تجربه کار عملی دارم و بیشتر دنبال برتریهای خاص هریک از اونا - در این تاریخ - هستم.
> 
> دوستان اگه الان بخواهید یک فروم ایجاد کنید سراغ کدوم میرید ؟
> phpBB3, SMF, vBulletin و ... یا اینکه نه میرید سراغ دات نت مثل : YetAnotherForum و ...
> 
> دوستانی SMF رو توصیه کردند، نظر شما چیه ؟



صد در صد VB !
SMF از phpbb قویتره ...
کلاً ، اگر فروم خوب و امن میخواهی VB و یکی هم Invision power که دیگه اون از VB از نظر من بهتره ...
به هر صورت .... به نظر من بهترین گزینه VB , IP Board هست ... SMF هم تا حدی قابل اطمینانه ولی خوب هر از گاه نشتی هایی میده که یه وقت میبینی وا ویلا میشه ;) .

----------


## miladr

> و ظاهرا قراره تا آخر همین هفته با vBulletin هم خداحافظی کنیم !
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=99906


لینک رو ما نمی تونیم ببینیم
جریان چیه از چی میحاین استفاده کنین؟

----------


## sinpin

> ... از اینجا به بعدش مربوط به این بخش نمیشه و باید توی بخش دیگه ایی مطرح کنید. البته فکر نکنم این سایت بخشی برای بحث درباره مدیریت فوروم و سایت داشته باشه.


ممنون از تذکر شما آقای کشاورز
متاسفانه من جای دقیقی برای طرح این سئوال پیدا نکردم اما چنانچه برای شما مقدوره این تاپیک رو به هر آن کجا که صلاح میدونید انتقال بدید.




> لینک رو ما نمی تونیم ببینیم
>  جریان چیه از چی میحاین استفاده کنین؟


اون لینک متعلق به من نبود، اشتباهی توسط یکی از دوستان رخ داده بود که باعث حذف شدنش شد !




> صد در صد VB !
> SMF از phpbb قویتره ...
> کلاً ، اگر فروم خوب و امن میخواهی VB و یکی هم Invision power که دیگه اون از VB از نظر من بهتره ...
> به هر صورت .... به نظر من بهترین گزینه VB , IP Board هست ... SMF هم تا حدی قابل اطمینانه ولی خوب هر از گاه نشتی هایی میده که یه وقت میبینی وا ویلا میشه ;) .


ممنون از نظر شما
- در مورد vb با شما هم عقیده هستم، منتها مشکلی که هست اینه که رایگان نیست و عملا برای راه اندازی یک انجمن نسبتا کوچک مقرون بصرفه نیست.
- php3 رو امتحان کردم، ویژگیه چشمگیری نداشت (هرچند که sql server رو ساپورت میکرد و ...)
- در مورد Invision Power چیزی نمیدونم. (راستش اونقدر فرومهای مختلف هست که گاهی ترجیح میدید تعداد کمتری رو بشناسید !)

+ تا الان نظر من همون smf است که نسخه ی 2 اون هم بزودی ریلیز خواهد شد.

----------


## __Genius__

سلام
برای استفاده از فرومهای با قابلیت لایسنس میتونین از نال شده آنها استفاده کنین ، خیلی از دوستان رو میشناسم که سایتهای شناخته شده ای دارن و از ویبالتین هم استفاده میکنن و نال شده هم هستن 
من هم روی سیستم خودم نال شده دارم به صورت لوکال
در هر صورت این میتونه یه راهکار خوب باشه
و اما فرومهای 
IP Board
یه نگاهی به اینجابندازین
http://arteam.accessroot.com/
برید توی قسمت فرومشون یعنی اینجا 
http://forums.accessroot.com/
این فروم 
IP Board 
هست ، دیگه خودتون بررسی کنین ببینین خوشتون میاد یا نه
موفق و موید باشید

----------


## Bahram0110

اگه هزینه واستون مهم نباشه به نظر من vBulletin عالیه
اگه هم هزینه واستون مهمه بازم vBulletin گزینه خیلی خوبیه!!

امکاناتش خیلی عالیه........
از بهترین قابلیت هایی که من توی این فروم (vb) دیدم اینه که قالب و زبان رو توی admincp می تونید ویرایش کنید و مثل smf یا phpbb لازم نیست که فایل ها توی سیستم خودت ویرایش کنی بعد آپلودشون کنی ...(البته این چیزیه که "من" ازش خوشم اومد)

در کل من با phpbb و smf خیلی مشکل داشتم

----------


## Bahram0110

> یه نگاهی به اینجابندازین
> http://arteam.accessroot.com/
> برید توی قسمت فرومشون یعنی اینجا 
> http://forums.accessroot.com/
> این فروم 
> IP Board 
> هست ، دیگه خودتون بررسی کنین ببینین خوشتون میاد یا نه


این که دلیل نمی شه
شاید یه نفر از قالب این سایت خوشش نیاد!!!

IP Board تقریبا با VB رقابت می کنه

----------


## __Genius__

من منظورم خود فروم بود نه قالبش :)

----------


## zfarhad2000

پیشنهاد من اینه که از MyBB استفاده کنید از نظر کارآیی و انعطاف پذیری فوق العاده است خود من در حدود 3 سال هست که دارم از MyBB استفاده می‌کنم تا حالا هم ازش فوق العاده راضی بودم و به هر کسی هم که پیشنهاد استفاده از اون رو دادم راضی بودن.

www.mybboard.com

----------


## vcldeveloper

> متاسفانه من جای دقیقی برای طرح این سئوال پیدا نکردم اما چنانچه برای شما مقدوره این تاپیک رو به هر آن کجا که صلاح میدونید انتقال بدید.


مشکل اینجا ست که همچین موضوعی ربطی به برنامه نویسی، که موضوع کلی سایت برنامه نویس هست، نداره. شاید بد نباشه سری به فوروم هایی مثل مجید آن لاین، که بخش هایی برای همچین مباحثی دارند، بزنید. یا اگر نمی خواید بحث خارج از برنامه نویس باشه، با دوستانی که اینجا اظهار نظر کردند در IRC برنامه نویس قرار بزارید.

موفق باشید

----------

